# Every cloud has a silver lining



## flipper (Jul 7, 2004)

Hi ladies

We had a thread like this some time ago and I thought I'd resurrect it. True, this IF thing is a crock, damned hard work and exceptionally challenging but, as the title suggests, I firmly believe that my cloud (at least) has a silver lining.

So I thought I'd get the ball rolling with three things that "silver" my personal cloud.

1.  I'm married to a wonderfull man
2.  I have great friends
3.  I've had a great weekend

Anyone else care to join me?

flipper


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Hey Flipper

Without an iota of complacency, or any attempt to gloss over the particular version of hell I have visited in the last two years, I can say that I also feel that my clouds have shiny edges. Here are a few contributory factors;

1. I am also getting to spend my days with an amazing man
2. I live in a beautiful place (by my definition) that soothes me daily
3. I have great friends, not least my lovely woofers
4. I find time to pursue interests that bring me peace; gardening being top of the list, and
5. I've also had a great weekend, that included drinking red wine till 3am on Friday night in excellent company and gardening all day today....

Thanks to Flipper and Mr Flipper for making a contribution to my list!

Love to all, hope there's some precious metal in your skies too,

MM xxxx


----------



## jq (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi Flipper and MM.

Here are some of my silver and gold bits, in no particular order:

My DH
My friends, especially those who have had a less than easy journey, are willing to share that and offer mutual support. Some of these are FF
My horses 
My riding instrutor
The time I have at weekends to just be - at present to enjoy the sun and the wild garlic along my rides.

Let's hear some more!

Jq xxx


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

The current pic displayed as my avatar was taken 3 weeks ago when I got back onto my bike for the first time since major knee surgery. There were those who thought I would not be able to ride my motorbike again - ha! Proved you all wrong then   So there is one of my silver lined moments for all to see  

I had a lovely day yesterday when I took me and my beloved bike for a spin all round the place - the sun was shining and it was brilliant. Then met up with a pal later and we stopped off at a little pub in the country, sat by a brook and sipped our drinks in the sunshine whilst watching the robins and sparrows hop around nearby - perfect!  

Long lazy lie ins are also something else I relish as I don't get too many of them! And early nights - I'm headed for bed early this evening coz I'm cream crackered - and I will take a book with me and be able to get all snuggly and comfy and lost in what I'm reading! Lush!

Sigh... lets hear your silver lined moments folks!

Fab thread oh flipperty one!  

Emcee x


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

The bike is coooollll!! And you of course Think i mentionned b4 that my dh was a big biker but sold his bike when his dd was born for a car!! He really misses it still. Hope you have great adventures on it!


----------

